# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  _برنامه 3هفتــــــه ای کنکور تجربی_

## BeHnAz76

.....

----------


## jaany

لینکی وجود نداره
آدرسی هم که گذاشتین باز نمیشه

----------


## mina_77

یعنی تو 3هفته این درصدرارو میشه زد؟

----------


## Ungodly

ادرس غلطه

----------


## mahdi8585

آدرسو کپی کنید یه فاصله بین حرف d اون وسطا افتاده پاکش کنید میاد

----------


## mahdi8585

http://s8.picofile.com/file/82970195...ید.pdf.html

----------


## jaany

انفجار امید

----------


## mina_77

واقعیه؟ :Yahoo (5): 

خدایا چقدر دلم میخاد واقعی باشه و حاصل تخیل مشاورا نباشه

----------


## jaany

رو انفجار امید کلیک کنید میاد

----------


## shadi55

دوستان کسی شیمی کنکور خارج از کشور 95 رو زده سوال دارم

----------


## Ungodly

این برنامه اش 3 هفته تا کنکوره
الان 4 هفته تا کنکوره
بریم از هفته دیگه بترکونیم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## jaany

> این برنامه اش 3 هفته تا کنکوره
> الان 4 هفته تا کنکوره
> بریم از هفته دیگه بترکونیم


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## The JoKer

اقایون قبل از ترکوندن دینامیتاتون باید یک موضوعی رو باد اوری کنم !!!!

همین موسسه حدود 3 ماه پیش یک برنامه داد که برای درصدای بالای 80 بود 
همون موقع دوستان داشتن از فردا میرفتن تی ان تی بترکونن !!! 

الان که باز این اومده هم همینطور 
بابا مارو مسخره دارین عیبی نی اما خودتون رو دیگه مسخره نکنید خواهشا !!!! 

توی برنامه اومده 8 ساعت برای احتمال  :Yahoo (21):  مگر طرف فضایی باشه بتونه بخونه 

تازه اگر کسی هم طبق این برنامه بره جلو مطمئن باشین هیچی نمیشه اخه بابا حجم مطالب زیاده طرف مجبوره حفظ کنه برای همین خیلی زود هم یادش میره سره جلسه هم هیچی یادش نمیاد 

تجربه من که میگه برای کنکور باید  با برنامه از تابستون شروع به خوندن کنی از کتابای ازمون استفاده کنی که طبقه بندی نباشه و اهسته و پیوسته به موفقیت برسی 

ماگر کسی واقعا داشته برای کنکور میخونده این یک ماه رو هر چی زور داره بزنه تا نتیجه بهتری بگیره 

اگر کسی هم شروع نکرده بره برای 97 

علی برکت الله ...

----------


## The JoKer

> دوستان کسی شیمی کنکور خارج از کشور 95 رو زده سوال دارم


تجربی یا ریاضی ؟

----------


## va6hid

برنامه از ساعت 3 صبح شروع میشه؟ :Yahoo (21):   :‌ ))

----------


## shadi55

> تجربی یا ریاضی ؟


تجربی.اما موازنست نمیدونم چه جوری موازنه کرده
واکنش cu+hno3--->cu(no3)2+no2+h2o

----------


## tear_goddess

تو ۳ هفته  :Yahoo (21):  
صحبتی ندارم دیگه !!!  :Yahoo (4): )
همگی موفق باشیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

من یکی از خوشبین ترین افراد این انجمنم ک باهمه دعوام شده..اما الان ب ضرس قاطع میگم این موسسه زیر نظر حسین احمدیه وکلاه برداره ....ازما گفتن بود ..بنده حرف الکی نمیزنم..میتونید برید از ادمین چنل بپرسید درواقع زیر زبونشو بکشید...هروقت از این برنامه های فضایی دیدی بدونید کار حسین احمدیه یا ردپاش هست :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hazrate_doost

این احمدی کی هست و چیکار کرده که همه مسخرش میکنن؟

----------


## mina_77

تو 3 هفته نهایتا یک دانش اموز کنکوری بتونه 20هزار منطقه دو بیاره
اونم شاید :Yahoo (5): 
رشته های تاپ کاره یک ماه نیست
کاره یکساله

----------


## shima1996

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط The JoKer


اقایون قبل از ترکوندن دینامیتاتون باید یک موضوعی رو باد اوری کنم !!!!

همین موسسه حدود 3 ماه پیش یک برنامه داد که برای درصدای بالای 80 بود 
همون موقع دوستان داشتن از فردا میرفتن تی ان تی بترکونن !!! 

الان که باز این اومده هم همینطور 
بابا مارو مسخره دارین عیبی نی اما خودتون رو دیگه مسخره نکنید خواهشا !!!! 

توی برنامه اومده 8 ساعت برای احتمال  مگر طرف فضایی باشه بتونه بخونه 

تازه اگر کسی هم طبق این برنامه بره جلو مطمئن باشین هیچی نمیشه اخه بابا حجم مطالب زیاده طرف مجبوره حفظ کنه برای همین خیلی زود هم یادش میره سره جلسه هم هیچی یادش نمیاد 

تجربه من که میگه برای کنکور باید  با برنامه از تابستون شروع به خوندن کنی از کتابای ازمون استفاده کنی که طبقه بندی نباشه و اهسته و پیوسته به موفقیت برسی 

ماگر کسی واقعا داشته برای کنکور میخونده این یک ماه رو هر چی زور داره بزنه تا نتیجه بهتری بگیره 

اگر کسی هم شروع نکرده بره برای 97 

علی برکت الله ...


شما هم که همیشه تو این تاپیکا هستی که بگی نمیشه[emoji52] [emoji52] کاش وقتی نظرتون منفیه کامنت نزاری !!! همیشه روی نشدن تاکید اکید داشتین افرادی مثل شما از تابستون هم شروع کنن موفق نمیشن چون به جای اینکه روی موفقیت خودشون تمرکز کنن روی بقیه زوم کردن...این کانال هم رایگان برنامه میزاره به فکر بچه هاست خودشونم دانشجوی پزشکین و آدمای خیلی خوبین چون واقعا پولی بابت برنامه هاشون نمیگیرن!!! البته به قول این کانال یه سری افراد گنجشک مغزن..!! پس ادامه نمیدم

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*

----------


## shima1996

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


من یکی از خوشبین ترین افراد این انجمنم ک باهمه دعوام شده..اما الان ب ضرس قاطع میگم این موسسه زیر نظر حسین احمدیه وکلاه برداره ....ازما گفتن بود ..بنده حرف الکی نمیزنم..میتونید برید از ادمین چنل بپرسید درواقع زیر زبونشو بکشید...هروقت از این برنامه های فضایی دیدی بدونید کار حسین احمدیه یا ردپاش هست


من باهاشون حرف زدم  اینطور نیست خودشونم دانشجوی پزشکین....یعنی هرکسی برنامه رایگان گذاشت زیر نظر حسین احمدیه؟؟؟

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*

----------


## laleh74

> من یکی از خوشبین ترین افراد این انجمنم ک باهمه دعوام شده..اما الان ب ضرس قاطع میگم این موسسه زیر نظر حسین احمدیه وکلاه برداره ....ازما گفتن بود ..بنده حرف الکی نمیزنم..میتونید برید از ادمین چنل بپرسید درواقع زیر زبونشو بکشید...هروقت از این برنامه های فضایی دیدی بدونید کار حسین احمدیه یا ردپاش هست


من تو کانالش عضو هستم.
همون کانالی هست ک برنامه ی ۷۵روزه ارائه داد و خیلی هم استقبال شد ازش.
من احمدی رو نمیشناسم ولی این کانال هیچ تبلیغاتی نمیکنه میتونم آدرسشو بدم خودتون ببینید
و فایلای خلاصه دروس یا هرچیزی ک برای کنکور نیازه رو بدونه هزینه و تبلیغ در اختیار میزاره.

البتع این برنامش فضایی هستش:/
برنامه ۷۵ روزه و یک ماهش خیلی معقولانه هست اما این نه..

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> تجربی.اما موازنست نمیدونم چه جوری موازنه کرده
> واکنش cu+hno3--->cu(no3)2+no2+h2o

----------


## Farhadmed96

همانطور که انقلاب ما انفجار نور بود و نتایجش مشخص
این بنامم انفجار امید و نتایجش مشخص

----------


## amirdostaneh

> *
> شما هم که همیشه تو این تاپیکا هستی که بگی نمیشه[emoji52] [emoji52] کاش وقتی نظرتون منفیه کامنت نزاری !!! همیشه روی نشدن تاکید اکید داشتین افرادی مثل شما از تابستون هم شروع کنن موفق نمیشن چون به جای اینکه روی موفقیت خودشون تمرکز کنن روی بقیه زوم کردن...این کانال هم رایگان برنامه میزاره به فکر بچه هاست خودشونم دانشجوی پزشکین و آدمای خیلی خوبین چون واقعا پولی بابت برنامه هاشون نمیگیرن!!! البته به قول این کانال یه سری افراد گنجشک مغزن..!! پس ادامه نمیدم
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*


درسته شاید با این حرفش چند نفر درسو کنار بزارن ولی حرفش معقوله

----------


## Farhadmed96

دوستان عزیز ناامیدی  بده ولی امید الکی دادنم جالب نیست
من ب شخص سه کتاب برا زیست خوندم
کتاب درسی جویدم
دوازده دوره کانون و سنجش جامع زدم و مبحث ب مبحث
تازه الان امید به ٨۰دارم 
چطور ممکنه تو ۳هفته به ۷۰زیست رسید؟

----------


## eskalis

من هیچ شکی ندارم ، موقعی که این برنامه هارو میریزه بالا نباشه...

جنسش هم لب مرزی هست و اصل هست !!

----------


## shima1996

*این برنامه بهتره .برنامه همون آقایی هستن که گفتن ایمیل بزنید براتون برنامه بفرستم ۳۰ روزه هستDOC-20170602-WA0001.pdf

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*

----------


## amir22

> دوستان عزیز ناامیدی  بده ولی امید الکی دادنم جالب نیست
> من ب شخص سه کتاب برا زیست خوندم
> کتاب درسی جویدم
> دوازده دوره کانون و سنجش جامع زدم و مبحث ب مبحث
> تازه الان امید به ٨۰دارم 
> چطور ممکنه تو ۳هفته به ۷۰زیست رسید؟


نه تنها 80 بلکه 90 زدن هم تو این زمان
باقیمانده امکانپدیره حتی برای کسی که صفر هست! 
واین امید الکی نیست الان یک ماه به کنکور مونده
و اگر کسی خالص یک هفته رو به زیست اختصاص بده
و تمام وقت بخونه و تست بزنه به درصدی بالاتر از
شما هم میرسه 
من میدونم اشکال کار شما چیه که با این همه خوندن
باز هم به درصد بالاتر از 80 امید ندارید
در واقع شاید نشه گفت اشکال 
ولی به مساله ای هست اونم اینه که هر داوطلبی
تا به حدی بیشتر پیشرفت نمیکنه یعنی شما صدتا
دیگه کتاب زیست شناسی هم بخونی احتمالا
بالاتر از 80 نمیاد مگه اینکه بفهمی اون 20 درصد
رو کجا کم گذاشتی 
نتیجه کنکور فقط به تلاش بستگی نداره 
اگه فقط با زیاد خوندن نیست درصد بالای 80 زد
خیلی ها هم هستن که با وجود اینکه از تابستون
به شدت خوندن ولی نتیجه در خود تلاشوون نمیگرن
تلاش 50 درصد نقش داره و روش خوندن هم 50
درصد باید بدونی می بخونی چه جوری بخونی
من تو دبیرستان خرخون بودم و شب امتحان نمیخوندم
مهران کم میشد 
دانشگاه که رفتم در طول سال یک کلمه نمیخوندم
و اکثر 20 هایی گرفتم مدیون شب امتحانم 
البته اینم بگم شب امتحان هم شب نخوابی میکشیدم
و خیلی تلاش میکردم بدون وقفه میخوندم
در مورد اینکه چرا درصداتون از یه حدی بالاتر نمیاد
شاید علتش اینه که یه تعدادی از سوالات کنکور
به شدت سخت طرح میشه که شایدیه المپیادی
هم نتونه ج بده اینجا دیگه شما هرچقدر هم بیشتر بخونی بالاتر
نمیای 
بنابراین سوالات کنکور های در زیست تا حدود 70 با 80
هم نیاز به خودکشی نداره فقط باید در حد تسلط است
بزنیم و کتاب رویاد بگیریم 
پس تعجب نکنید اگه کسی تو زمان کوتاه به درصدی برسه 
که شما تو زمان بلند رسیدید
خلاصه دوستان الان شب امتحان کنکوره و هر کی کم نیاره 
برندس

----------


## shadi55

> فایل پیوست 71404


سلام.خوبی دوست خوبم.خیلیییی ازت ممنونم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
توی کدوم فصل کتابه؟ چقد پیچیده 
باید حفظ بود موازمشو؟

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> سلام.خوبی دوست خوبم.خیلیییی ازت ممنونم
> توی کدوم فصل کتابه؟ چقد پیچیده 
> باید حفظ بود موازمشو؟


والا من کنکورای 95 رو هنوز حل نکردم ....فکر نکنم تو کتاب باشه اما همچین موازنه هایی معمولا ب روش اب دوغ خیاری از نظر من حل میشن  :Yahoo (20):  باید اول با ترکیب پیچیده شروع کنی اگر دیدی این روش ترکیب پیچیده پیدا کردن جواب نمیده دنبال موازنه کردن هیدروژن یا اکسیژن باش اگر اونم جواب نداد موازنه عنصر ازاد ولی هیچوقت با هیدروژن اکسیژن شروع نکن اگر راهی نبود دنبال اینا برو  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## shadi55

> والا من کنکورای 95 رو هنوز حل نکردم ....فکر نکنم تو کتاب باشه اما همچین موازنه هایی معمولا ب روش اب دوغ خیاری از نظر من حل میشن  باید اول با ترکیب پیچیده شروع کنی اگر دیدی این روش ترکیب پیچیده پیدا کردن جواب نمیده دنبال موازنه کردن هیدروژن یا اکسیژن باش اگر اونم جواب نداد موازنه عنصر ازاد ولی هیچوقت با هیدروژن اکسیژن شروع نکن اگر راهی نبود دنبال اینا برو


ممنون :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Farhadmed96

> نه تنها 80 بلکه 90 زدن هم تو این زمان
> باقیمانده امکانپدیره حتی برای کسی که صفر هست! 
> واین امید الکی نیست الان یک ماه به کنکور مونده
> و اگر کسی خالص یک هفته رو به زیست اختصاص بده
> و تمام وقت بخونه و تست بزنه به درصدی بالاتر از
> شما هم میرسه 
> من میدونم اشکال کار شما چیه که با این همه خوندن
> باز هم به درصد بالاتر از 80 امید ندارید
> در واقع شاید نشه گفت اشکال 
> ...


اون ۲۰درصد اونجا گذاشتم که هیچکس سال۹۴زیست ۹۰نزد
شما سه هفته بخون بجا ۱هفته و ۹۰بزن
تشخیص تفاوت شب امتحان و ۴۰فصل متفاوت از n مبحث مختلف از ی کتاب وازمونی بنام کنکور سخت نیس

----------


## Shayan.m

> دوستان عزیز ناامیدی  بده ولی امید الکی دادنم جالب نیست
> من ب شخص سه کتاب برا زیست خوندم
> کتاب درسی جویدم
> دوازده دوره کانون و سنجش جامع زدم و مبحث ب مبحث
> تازه الان امید به ٨۰دارم 
> چطور ممکنه تو ۳هفته به ۷۰زیست رسید؟


برادر درصدی که تو کنکور به دست میاد بستگی به عوامل مختلفی داره 
پایه درسی ... شرایط جلسه .... سطح آی کیو و ...
دلیلی نداره چون شما انتظار داری 80بزنی پس بر همگان باد زیر 80 زدن
!

----------


## amir22

> اون ۲۰درصد اونجا گذاشتم که هیچکس سال۹۴زیست ۹۰نزد
> شما سه هفته بخون بجا ۱هفته و ۹۰بزن
> تشخیص تفاوت شب امتحان و ۴۰فصل متفاوت از n مبحث مختلف از ی کتاب وازمونی بنام کنکور سخت نیس


هرجور فکر کنید در هر صورت حق با شماست!
عزیزم شما که هنوز دانشگاه نرفتی بزار بری اونوقت
متوجه میشی من چی میگم
کتابای دبیرستان در مقابل کتاب های دانشگاه
هیچی نیست !
دانشگاه که برید میبینید 300 صفحه رو باید تو 
یک روز بخونید! اون هم 300 صفحه ای که استاد
سرسری درس داده یا درس نداده! و شمایید با 
یک کتاب قطور که حتی ممکنه توضیحات مبهمی داشته
باشه!
اگه کسی نتونه 30 فصل زیست رو اون هم با این همه
منابع آموزشی و تستی قوی تو یک هفته مسلط بشه 
چطور میخواد بره دانشگاه!

----------


## sahelam

> هرجور فکر کنید در هر صورت حق با شماست!
> عزیزم شما که هنوز دانشگاه نرفتی بزار بری اونوقت
> متوجه میشی من چی میگم
> کتابای دبیرستان در مقابل کتاب های دانشگاه
> هیچی نیست !
> دانشگاه که برید میبینید 300 صفحه رو باید تو 
> یک روز بخونید! اون هم 300 صفحه ای که استاد
> سرسری درس داده یا درس نداده! و شمایید با 
> یک کتاب قطور که حتی ممکنه توضیحات مبهمی داشته
> ...


دقیقا باهاتون موافقم. :Yahoo (105): واقعا میشه تو این یه ماه به درصدای بالا رسید . من با بقیه کاری ندارم ولی خودم میتونم :Yahoo (83): دعام کنید بچه ها . :Yahoo (5):

----------


## va6hid

> هرجور فکر کنید در هر صورت حق با شماست!
> عزیزم شما که هنوز دانشگاه نرفتی بزار بری اونوقت
> متوجه میشی من چی میگم
> کتابای دبیرستان در مقابل کتاب های دانشگاه
> هیچی نیست !
> دانشگاه که برید میبینید 300 صفحه رو باید تو 
> یک روز بخونید! اون هم 300 صفحه ای که استاد
> سرسری درس داده یا درس نداده! و شمایید با 
> یک کتاب قطور که حتی ممکنه توضیحات مبهمی داشته
> ...



لامصب جوری روحیه میدی آدم به خودش  شک میکنه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## aidaa

فک نکنم این برنامه واسه کسایی ک تازه میخوان شروع کنن باشه ..

----------


## Farhadmed96

> هرجور فکر کنید در هر صورت حق با شماست!
> عزیزم شما که هنوز دانشگاه نرفتی بزار بری اونوقت
> متوجه میشی من چی میگم
> کتابای دبیرستان در مقابل کتاب های دانشگاه
> هیچی نیست !
> دانشگاه که برید میبینید 300 صفحه رو باید تو 
> یک روز بخونید! اون هم 300 صفحه ای که استاد
> سرسری درس داده یا درس نداده! و شمایید با 
> یک کتاب قطور که حتی ممکنه توضیحات مبهمی داشته
> ...


شمایی ک دانشگاه رفتی این ی ماه زیست بخون و ۹۰بزن!!!

----------


## Farhadmed96

> برادر درصدی که تو کنکور به دست میاد بستگی به عوامل مختلفی داره 
> پایه درسی ... شرایط جلسه .... سطح آی کیو و ...
> دلیلی نداره چون شما انتظار داری 80بزنی پس بر همگان باد زیر 80 زدن
> !


من چنین نظری نداشتم
من گفتم بقیم میزنن بالا٨۰
ن کسی که الان فرق تیرویید با پانکراس نمیدونه
اون اقا کنکور باشب امتحان مقایسه کرد
زیست ۴۰فصل با موضوعات مختلف اونم ماکزیمم تو ۴۰مین و قبلش ۴تا عمومی زدی و بعدش سه درس دیگم انتظارت میککش
سطح سواد اون که کنکور باشب امتحان مقایسه میکنه مشخصه...

----------


## mehdimhm

> من چنین نظری نداشتم
> من گفتم بقیم میزنن بالا٨۰
> ن کسی که الان فرق تیرویید با پانکراس نمیدونه
> اون اقا کنکور باشب امتحان مقایسه کرد
> زیست ۴۰فصل با موضوعات مختلف اونم ماکزیمم تو ۴۰مین و قبلش ۴تا عمومی زدی و بعدش سه درس دیگم انتظارت میککش
> سطح سواد اون که کنکور باشب امتحان مقایسه میکنه مشخصه...


دوستان دقت کنید به فرمایشات دوست ۸۵ مون ۸۵ مال ایشونه هیچکس هم نمی تونه بهش برسه 
همتون باید ناامید شید درس بگذارید کنار اصن دانشگاه تهران مال ایشونه سهم ایشونه هیچکس نمی تونه 
بهش برسه
روزی سه بارم با خودت تکرار کن نمی تونی روزی ۸۵ بار بگو فقط فرهاد میتونه
ههه
من الان زیستم ۳۰ درصده بدون خوندن کتاب تا حالا تو تاپیک روز کنکور با زیست ۷۰ شایدم ۸۰ میبینمت!

----------


## The JoKer

> *
> شما هم که همیشه تو این تاپیکا هستی که بگی نمیشه[emoji52] [emoji52] کاش وقتی نظرتون منفیه کامنت نزاری !!! همیشه روی نشدن تاکید اکید داشتین افرادی مثل شما از تابستون هم شروع کنن موفق نمیشن چون به جای اینکه روی موفقیت خودشون تمرکز کنن روی بقیه زوم کردن...این کانال هم رایگان برنامه میزاره به فکر بچه هاست خودشونم دانشجوی پزشکین و آدمای خیلی خوبین چون واقعا پولی بابت برنامه هاشون نمیگیرن!!! البته به قول این کانال یه سری افراد گنجشک مغزن..!! پس ادامه نمیدم
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk*



سلام بر دریا مغز  !!!! 

خب ما بودیم و واقعیتا رو گفتیم شدیم ادمه بده 
شما که به عنوان اورانیوم غنی شده انگیزه حضور داشتین چیکار کردین ؟!!! 

نمیخام بحث رو به رشته پرستی بکشونم اما کتابایی که ادما میخونن روشون خیلی تاثیر گذاره کسایی که رشته ریاضین خیلی واقع بین ترن نسبت به رشته های دیگه 
البته شاید از نظر شما این ویژگی ادم های ناموفق باشه !!!! سوالی که پیش میاد اینه که پس چرا دانشگاه صنعتی شریف بهترین دانشگاه ایرانه ؟!!!!! 

من بحث از الان شروع کردن برای کنکور رو با بازیکنای فوتبال مقایسه میکنم 
شما به ادمی که فوق العاده استعداد داره  تضمین میدین که اگر از الان تمرین کنه میتونه تا 5 سال دیگه  به مسی و رونالدو برسه ؟!
خب جواب کاملا مشخصه !! نه چون طرف هم هر چه قدر با استعداد باشه بازم به مدت زمان بیش تری نیاز داره چون حداقل تا الان هیچ کسی به اندازه مسی استعداد فوتبال رو نداشته و صد البته تلاش رونالدو رو 

حالا شما چه طوری به ادمی که از الان شروع کنه به درس خوندن تضمین اون درصدا رو میدین؟ فرد با استعداد رو هم در نظر بگبربن !!!

به نظر من این انگیزه های الکی که شما میدین نه تنها مفید نیست بلکه به شدت هم به طرف ضربه میزنه 
دلیل هم اینه که طرف از الان میاد مثل ... درس مخونه و بعد توی کنکور موفق نمیشه بعد با خودش میگه من استعداد درس خوندن ندارن و کند مغزم و اینا !!! 

در حالی که به نقل از یکی از دانشجو های شریف که الان کانادا  ( با کسایی هم کلاسی بودم که حتی ضریب هوشیشون متوسط هم نبود )

خب به نظر شما چه عاملی سبب این میشه که طرف با هوش پایین تر از نرمال به اون دانشگاه میرسه ؟!!! 
جواب مشخصا تلاش و این تلاش برای یک دوماه نیست بلکه حاصل حداقل یک ساله 

اگر هم کسایی رو میبینید که توی 4 الی 5 ماه موفق میشن بدونید یا استعداد خوبی دارن یا مسیر رو کاملا درست و بدون ازمون و خطا رفتن چون چیزی که مشخصه ادم اگر راه رو درست بشناسه خیلی سریع میتونه به مقصد برسه !!! 

اما نه دیگه یکماه یا دوماهه 

در ضمن الان اگر کسی موفق بشه یا نشه به من چه ربطی داره اخه الان اگر من این پست رو بذارم دیگه کسی رتبه برتر نمیشه؟!!!!! یا اگر نذارم همه رتبه برتر میشن؟!!! پس دلیلی برای زوم کردن روی بقیه ندارم 
البته از پستی که شما گذاشتین مشخصه که کی روی بقیه و گفته های دیگران زوم کرده  :Yahoo (21): 

به هر حال بعد کنکور هم من هستم هم دوستان هر کسی که تونست بدون هیچ گونه مطالعه قبلی و در ظرف یک ماه اون درصدا رو  بیاره ما درخدمتش هستیم

----------


## mehdimhm

> سلام بر دریا مغز  !!!! 
> 
> خب ما بودیم و واقعیتا رو گفتیم شدیم ادمه بده 
> شما که به عنوان اورانیوم غنی شده انگیزه حضور داشتین چیکار کردین ؟!!! 
> 
> نمیخام بحث رو به رشته پرستی بکشونم اما کتابایی که ادما میخونن روشون خیلی تاثیر گذاره کسایی که رشته ریاضین خیلی واقع بین ترن نسبت به رشته های دیگه 
> البته شاید از نظر شما این ویژگی ادم های ناموفق باشه !!!! سوالی که پیش میاد اینه که پس چرا دانشگاه صنعتی شریف بهترین دانشگاه ایرانه ؟!!!!! 
> 
> من بحث از الان شروع کردن برای کنکور رو با بازیکنای فوتبال مقایسه میکنم 
> ...


دوست من بحث اینجا بیهوده است کسی که فکر می کنه میتونه پس با شیوه ی درست میخونه و موفق میشه کسی هم که سست عنصر و ناامیده که اصن هیچی!
ولی من بعد کنکور حاضرم براتون توضیح بدم که میشه تو یه ماه به ۷۰ عمومی و حداقل ۵۰ اختصاصی رسید
تو رشته شما که خیلی راحت میشه رسید نمیتونم شاید محمد شوبی رو بشناسی هم مدرسه ایم بود تا یه ماه قبل کنکور کسی آدم حسابش نمی کرد ولی تو اون یه ماه جوری خون. که الان برق شریفه

----------


## The JoKer

> دوست من بحث اینجا بیهوده است کسی که فکر می کنه میتونه پس با شیوه ی درست میخونه و موفق میشه کسی هم که سست عنصر و ناامیده که اصن هیچی!
> ولی من بعد کنکور حاضرم براتون توضیح بدم که میشه تو یه ماه به ۷۰ عمومی و حداقل ۵۰ اختصاصی رسید
> تو رشته شما که خیلی راحت میشه رسید نمیتونم شاید محمد شوبی رو بشناسی هم مدرسه ایم بود تا یه ماه قبل کنکور کسی آدم حسابش نمی کرد ولی تو اون یه ماه جوری خون. که الان برق شریفه


شما توی یک ماه 22.5 سوال فیزیک و 15 سوال شیمی و 27.5 سوال ریاضی رو تضمین میکنید ؟ 
تازه به غیر از دروس عمومی ؟!!!! 

داداش منم میدونم که اگر مثلا به روش یوسفیان پور دینی رو بخونی توی مدت کم بهترین نتیجه رو میگیری 

اما خب ایا برای درس هایی مثل کاردبرد مشتق و احتمال و نظریه اعداد و هندسه پایه هم شما همچین روش هایی دارین ؟!!!!!

من اون اقایی رو که گفتین نمیشناسم اما ایا بدون هیچ گ.نه مطالعه قبلی توسنته بودن توی یک ماه برق شریف رو بیارن ؟!! اگر واقعا این طوریه که باید تا الان هم یکی از جایزه های نوبل رو میبردن !!!!

در ضمن مشخصا همه هم به دی وی دی های معلمای تاپ کنکور دسترسی ندارن !!

اما من از شما سوال دارم شما بدون معلم تاپ فصل احتمال گسسته رو از روی کدوم کتاب کمکی میتونید بفهمید و توی یک مدت کوتاه به تستاش پاسخ بدین ؟ 
اگر بتونید باید برای شما هم یک جایزه نوبل کنار بذاریم !!!

----------


## hamed_habibi

من ب حرفی ک میزنم ایمان دارم این  چنل از نزدیکای احمدیه...ی بار  از زیر زبونش کشیدم قبلی عید بود حدودا یا بعدش یادم نیست بااین حال بخونید انشاا موفق باشید ولی ....تویکماه میشه عمومی 50تخصصی نهایت سی زد

----------


## Farhadmed96

> دوستان دقت کنید به فرمایشات دوست ۸۵ مون ۸۵ مال ایشونه هیچکس هم نمی تونه بهش برسه 
> همتون باید ناامید شید درس بگذارید کنار اصن دانشگاه تهران مال ایشونه سهم ایشونه هیچکس نمی تونه 
> بهش برسه
> روزی سه بارم با خودت تکرار کن نمی تونی روزی ۸۵ بار بگو فقط فرهاد میتونه
> ههه
> من الان زیستم ۳۰ درصده بدون خوندن کتاب تا حالا تو تاپیک روز کنکور با زیست ۷۰ شایدم ۸۰ میبینمت!������


تعصب و پوچ بودن ارزشی ب ادم اضافه نمیکنه
من ن مخاطب گرفتم شما ن خواهم گرفت
ازین طرز نظر دادنتم سطح فکرت مشخص و نمیش بحث کرد

----------


## Freedom Fighter

همه چیز شندینه . فقط باید یکم  اون هدفتونو کوچیک کنید

----------


## zahra.2015

*تو عمومیا ادبیات سنگینه واقعا و تو 3هفته هر کی بتونه 70بزنه شاهکار کرده برای عربیو زبان تا 60میرسه هر کی بخونه تو ی ماه دینیم ک اگه با یوسفیان پور برن جلو ب بالای 70میرسن ربطیم اصلا ب برنامه نداره حرفام کلی میگم
اما اختصاصی ها یکی بخواد ب درصد بالا برسه واقعا باید تو این ی ماه خودکشی منه با درس یعنی درصدایی ک تو اون برنامه دیدم فقط با 20ساعت خوندن در روز میشه اونم اگه تموم 20ساعت مفید بخونید خودکشی محضی با درس اما من هنوزم میگم غیر ممکن غیر ممکنه
ن میگم میشه ن میگم نمیشه بخونید اگه واقعا امید دارید و میخواید تلاش کنید با جون و دل حداقل همین ی ماه عالی بخونید  این ک میشه یا ن بقیش با خدا میخواید موفق شید این ی ماه تل و نت و هر چی ک مزاحم و وقت گیر و بندازید دور برید تو ی اتاقی و جز موارد ضروری بیرون نیاین و فقط بخونید
اها اینم بگم برای شیمی میشه ب 60رسید اگه روزی3-4ساعت وقت بزارید مفاهیم خط ویژه رو عالی چند دور بخونید و مسائل شیروانیم ک 25ساعته ببینید و حتما کنکور های سراسری 85-95ریاضی و تجربی داخل و خارج کار کنید اینجوری ب 60میرسید
برای محاسباتم میتونید محاسبات حرف اخر منتظری ک 7ساعته رو نگاه کنید و با تمرین روون بشید*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

فقط مونده روز قبل کنکور بیان تایپک بزنن برنامه یک روزه کنکور
بعد یه عده میان میگن تو این مدت میشه به 70 درصد عمومی و 50 درصد تخصصی رسید ولی الان نمیگم بعد کنکور میام میگم !!!

----------


## zahra.2015

*در مورد مباحث ریاضیم بگم یکی از کاربرا گفته بود مشتق و کاربرد مشتق و هندسه پایه و ....
تو این مدت خیلی مسخرس ک یکی ک هیچ پیش مطالعه ای نداشته بخواد سمت اینا بره چ برسه این ک بخواد اینارو بخونه وسوالاتشم جواب بده
امار-احتمال-تساعد-لگاریتم-ماتریس-معادله و نامعادله-تابع ک خودش چند بخشه و ب طور معمول ی سوال میاد ازش و بخشای دیگش -هندسه مختصاتی کلا 40درصد مطالب ریاضی واقعا سادس و تو این ی ماه میشه بهش رسید
فیزیکم ک نوسان تا اخر پیش میشه 30درصد
میمونه زیست سنگین واقعا در مورد درصدش نظری ندارم اما کم کم باید روزی 5-6ساعت مطالعه بشه*

----------


## mehdimhm

> شما توی یک ماه 22.5 سوال فیزیک و 15 سوال شیمی و 27.5 سوال ریاضی رو تضمین میکنید ؟ 
> تازه به غیر از دروس عمومی ؟!!!! 
> 
> داداش منم میدونم که اگر مثلا به روش یوسفیان پور دینی رو بخونی توی مدت کم بهترین نتیجه رو میگیری 
> 
> اما خب ایا برای درس هایی مثل کاردبرد مشتق و احتمال و نظریه اعداد و هندسه پایه هم شما همچین روش هایی دارین ؟!!!!!
> 
> من اون اقایی رو که گفتین نمیشناسم اما ایا بدون هیچ گ.نه مطالعه قبلی توسنته بودن توی یک ماه برق شریف رو بیارن ؟!! اگر واقعا این طوریه که باید تا الان هم یکی از جایزه های نوبل رو میبردن !!!!
> 
> ...


آره حرفتون کاملا درسته ما تو مدرسه تیزهوشان بودیم خداییش پایه ی ههمون قویه
این پستتونو کاملا قبول دارم

----------


## mehdimhm

> فقط مونده روز قبل کنکور بیان تایپک بزنن برنامه یک روزه کنکور
> بعد یه عده میان میگن تو این مدت میشه به 70 درصد عمومی و 50 درصد تخصصی رسید ولی الان نمیگم بعد کنکور میام میگم !!!


داداش من اونارو در صورت داشتن پایه ی قوی گفتم

----------


## mehdimhm

> تعصب و پوچ بودن ارزشی ب ادم اضافه نمیکنه
> من ن مخاطب گرفتم شما ن خواهم گرفت
> ازین طرز نظر دادنتم سطح فکرت مشخص و نمیش بحث کرد


تو خوبی دیگه من پوچ!
روز کنکور میبینمت

----------


## laleh74

من نمیدونم چرا یاد نگرفتیم تو کار همدیگه دخالت نکنیم:/
#فرهنگ

اینکه یه عده میان اصرااااااار میکنن که نمیشه رو درک نمیکنم.
چیکار دارین آخه؟! :Yahoo (21): 
بزارین بقیه بخونن..شد که چه بهتر،نشد هم لااقل یه اطلاعاتی جمع میکنن واسه سال بعد..
هر کی میخواد بخونه،هرکی میخواد نخونه
فقط یادمون باشه که حرفامون میتونه رو خیلیا تاثیر بزاره و ناامیدشون کنه و نسبت به خوندن سست میشن.

----------


## kurdish boy

و این بحث سر دراز دارد😐

----------


## amir22

[QUOTE=laleh74;1134590]من نمیدونم چرا یاد نگرفتیم تو کار همدیگه دخالت نکنیم:/
#فرهنگ

اینکه یه عده میان اصرااااااار میکنن که نمیشه رو درک نمیکنم.
چیکار دارین آخه؟! :Yahoo (21): 


چون کنکور رقابته طبیعیه  که یه عده 
میخوان رقباشونو از دور خارج کنن 
به روش ناجوانمردانه نا امید کردن دیگران 
انگار آیه نازل شده حتما باید 12 ماه بکوب درس
بخونید تا رتبه خوب بیارید
چیزی که برا کنکور مهمه تلاشه چه دوازده ماه چه یک ماه
کسی که قبلا خونده الان کارش راحت تره 
ولی این معنیش این نیست که کسی  که تا حالا نخونده 
نمیتونه موفق بشه میتونه ولی باید نسبت به کسایی
که خوندن تلاش بیشتری کنه 
به خاطر استدلالهای بی اساس افراد تنگ نظر نا امید نشید

----------


## mahdi2015

آقا اگه کسی واقعا تعصبش بگیره و خودش بخونه واقعا میتونه به هدفش برسه از همین الان اما این موسسه ها هم دارن شورش رو در میارن  :Yahoo (21): 
برنامه یه ساعت به کنکور ندارین؟ الان خستم میفهمین خسته میخوام یه ساعت به کنکور تماااااااام مباحث رو شخممم بزنم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## meyc93

> تو خوبی دیگه من پوچ!
> روز کنکور میبینمت


تجربه نشون میده ک هر کسی ارزش بحث کردن نداره!
ایشون خیلی شاخ هستن،زیاد حرفاشو جدی نگیر
دفعه ی اولشم نیس :Yahoo (21): 

شما کار خودتو بکن ،موفق باشی

----------


## hamed_habibi

​من باتو  به آروزهام میرسمفایل پیوست 71441

----------

